# Baroque Masterpieces/Various (Box) 60 CD's



## neoshredder

Who has this collection? I just got it and am really enjoying it. I wonder why there aren't more reviews on it. The ones there are very positive. I guess many prefer a certain conductor/player to buy these cd's. But the performances sound really good imo though I'm no expert. 
http://www.amazon.com/Baroque-Maste...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1323543546&sr=1-1


----------



## GoneBaroque

I was not familiar with it but by a look at the contents on your link it would appear to be excellent for the most part. You have some of the best performers of Baroque. Tafelmiusik in particular are among my favorites and I have heard the baritone Max Van Egmond and Norman Treigle in person. Some of the recordings have been around for some time but that cannot be construed as a problem. My chief reservation is that the Bach/Handel choruses my the gargantuan Mormon Tabernacle Choir is about as far from Baroque as you can get and I would say the same fro Ormandy's Messiah which I do not really know. In sum, a mostly excellent set and a splendid introduction to the Baroque era.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I agree with member GoneBaroque above. While I don't have this set, I recognise many of the performers and give them a good rating based either on the identical recording that I also have as part of your set or my familiarty with some of them via other recordings. Looking at the list, you have names such as the following, whom are experienced artists (nearly all following historically informed performace practice):-

La Petite Bande under Sigiwald Kuiken,
Gustav Leonhardt,
Frans Brüggen,
Andreas Staier 
Freiburger Barockorchester,
Bach Collegium Stuttgart under Helmuth Rilling,
Tafelmusik under Jeanne Lamon,
La Grande Écurie et La Chambre du Roy under Jean Claude Malgoire
Cantus Cölln under Konrad Junghänel
The Harp Consort under Andrew Lawrence-King

And with that give away price, I don't think you can loose even if a minority of recordings might not please you. Tell us what you think of particular pieces!


----------



## neoshredder

So far I've heard a little of Vivaldi's Four Seasons by Sigiswald Kuijken. It is played a little slower than what I've heard before. I like it though that way. Bach's A Well-Tempered Clavier and Goldberg Variations by Gustav Leonhardt both use the Harpsichord. Much of the popular choices these days is to use piano for these works of Bach though I like the idea of staying with Harpsichord to keep it more Baroque. So far, I am very happy with my purchase. The price was low and only 2 reviews. So I couldn't believe the lack of mentions of this collection. Julian Beam is also on this with Songs for Lute.


----------



## neoshredder

Edit. Looks like there was only 1. Congrats bigshot. Enjoy that monster collection.


----------



## bigshot

Boom! Another megabox on its way to my house


----------



## bigshot

They cancelled the order. <raspberry>


----------



## neoshredder

Sorry to hear that. The deal was too good to be true and it ended up being that.


----------



## Llyranor

It seems to be an import from Europe. If you guys are still interested in it, seems amazon.de and amazon.fr have it available - which is still cheaper than the price the 3rd-party seller on amazon.com has it going for. Just search for B001CBX2RO


----------



## Vaneyes

I want a bigger bang for my buck...like the Brilliant Classics Bach megabox--157 CDs, 2 DVDs, 1 DVD-R. Less than a buck a-piece.


----------



## neoshredder

Get both.  But yeah the 21 Bach cd's will be enough for now. Maybe in a year when I'm looking for some more Bach, I'll get his collection.


----------



## bigshot

I already have the Hansler Bach box. Can anyone suggest an inexpensive source of other baroque composers?


----------



## neoshredder

bigshot said:


> I already have the Hansler Bach box. Can anyone suggest an inexpensive source of other baroque composers?


http://www.amazon.com/99-Most-Essen...=sr_1_4?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1324826980&sr=1-4
http://www.amazon.com/Classical-Bar...r_1_12?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1324827175&sr=1-12
http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Baro...=sr_1_7?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1324827175&sr=1-7


----------



## neoshredder

Or you can pick the best cd of the top 10 composers of the Baroque Era by popularity. I'll skip Bach since you already got him. Vivaldi, Handel, Telemann, Corelli, Albinoni, Purcell, Domenico Scarlatti, Monteverdi, Rameau, and Lully.


----------

